# IUI - Sex and timing of your trigger and insemination



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Dear all,

I haven't posted anything on this board before but my DH and I are on our 3rd consecutive month of stimulated IUI with Menopur after 2 failed attempts in Nov and Dec. I have a number of niggling questions and wondered if anyone has any advise.

Firstly, we have had our insemination today on day 11 of our cycle. Is this early Our last ones were done on day 10 and 12. My follicles at my scan 2 days ago were 20, 18, 17, 14 and 14 mm. They nearly didnt go ahead as my clinic only like max of 3 but thought that the two 14's were not quite big enough.

Next, how long is the optimum time lag between trigger injection and insemination?? I have had a 36 hour time this round but also had 24 hours and 40 hours. What have people been successful with? 

Lastly, when are you supposed to have/not have sex around your insemination. Our clinic advised sperm should be at least 2 days but not longer than 3 days old when sample is taken. Also they have encouraged sex after the insemination  What does everyone else think has worked for them?

Be great to hear your advise as we really want this one to be third time lucky!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

just wanted to wish you all the luck for 3rd time lucky!!  Im also about to encounter 3rd time round in about a week xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Thankyou!! All the best for you as well.  

3 has to be the lucky number!


----------

